# Airbrushing, dying and colored faux furs.



## Lazywolf87 (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi all, I am making my own fursuit for the first time, which I have found a bunch of great tutorials for on Youtube, and on the Furaffinity forums. I also looked at the sticky post which helped too!

I am not sure if this has been posted before but can anyone tell me what the pros and cons of airbrushing and dying faux fur is? I have seen a couple of videos with people air brushing the colors on and I think it looks really good, is there any problem with doing that for mine?

Only asking since I got some really nice white faux fur and I wanted to paint it since the colored fur in my area was inferior in build quality for some reason. Also, since the white stuff I got is nice is it possible to just use that and dye/paint it the colors I want for the whole fursuit? My color scheme is going to be fairly simple with a few patterns, and on a wolf or wolf/fox hybrid type of design.

Thank you for any info ^_^


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jan 17, 2017)

Dye work with an airbrush is acceptable, as long as you're not doing more than 25% of the suit. Past that, you might want to get some fur in the colors you need. Large areas of color would be hard to keep from being blotchy. You might have to move up to an automotive touch-up gun and a compressor to do the job right.

Be sure to use aniline dyes on faux fur, alcohol based. The water based leather dye here in California is not worth wasting your time with. I have to go to Nevada and restock my stash from time to time. As with any new material, test the product on a small swatch first to get a feel for application and just how well it will dye the material.


----------



## Lazywolf87 (Jan 17, 2017)

Okay, Thank you for the info! I think I will try using the air brush for the design patterns only and I will order the color faux fur for the larger parts that need to be different colors.


----------

